# notes inégales



## sunada (Nov 9, 2010)

How should I study notes inégales?

I'm studying about harpsichod works of rameau. As you know, the way of using notes inégales is different from person to person. Are there some rules? Can I use notes inégales freely?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting question. I'm not a harpsichordist (wish I was). But one good way to discover possible avenues of practice is simply to listen to some fine recordings of French Baroque harpsichord music performed by some fine artists while reading the score concurrently.

Rameau's _Nouvelles suites pieces de clavecin_ have been recorded many times. French harpsichordist Christophe Rousset has an excellent set.


----------

